

When HackerNews falls to AOL... - floozyspeak
http://floozyspeak.posterous.com/once-aol-buys-hacker-news-the-end-has-arrived

======
rewind
Last time I checked, HN was just a site that didn't make any money, not a
content company. YC selling to AOL, I suppose, would be a possibility, but
good luck attracting startups if that's the case.

Either way, I don't see it. This is pretty silly.

